# Chidori vs Rasengan GIF



## ceejsradx3 (Jul 22, 2010)

It's my first gif. I thought I'd try it out, so here is the final product. There's nothing special to. 

Enjoy. Comment. Rate. Use. Cred. Rep.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

It's extremely blurry, it needs some work.


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Jul 28, 2010)

It was my first try and I went in extremely blind to what to do lolol.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, it's not bad. ^^


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks, 

I may give it another try eventually; I'm still working on making my sigs look good.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 29, 2010)

Google a tutorial on how to make a nice high quality one.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 29, 2010)

Really blury


----------

